# A message to Matt L re The New Fat Girl



## Markt (Mar 8, 2006)

Matt,

I liked TNFG so I went to your site and read all of your other stories. Please keep up the great work! I compare you as an author to Admirer, HG, and TR  all personal favorites from Dimensions.

I thought more about what I like about your stories and other BBW WG stories. I wonder what other people on the site would think about this...

Like most FAs, I love hearing a lot of physical details about a BBWs body, as well as the way she moves and how all of that changes as she gets plumper. But I usually prefer realistic descriptions of a womans filling-out rather than the fantastical. 

Realistic story points would include:

-	How she gains over realistic periods of time. In other words, gaining over days/weeks/months/years, NOT instant inflating.

-	A realistic weight start and finish. Starting out thin/average (110-130) or even chubby (145-160lbs) and gaining to, say, 250-350lbssometimes women grow even bigger but then it starts to seem less real for some reason.

-	Her reasons for gaining -- either intentional or not 

-	Descriptions of her mindset before/during/after the initial gaining process (i.e. acceptance or even enjoyment in being a BBW)

-	Its also nice to hear about how her relationships with men change during the gaining process


Heres some unsolicited feedback for you, Matt 

Like I said, I read all of your stories posted on your site. Ive read thousands of WG stories over the years and feel Im in a reasonably good position to comment on these things.

I mostly appreciated the consistency of your stories. 
I noticed that you usually used a similar device to explain the initial gain  the Leah or Neala characters use of magic powers. I didnt mind that so much because after inciting the gain, the gain took on its own more realistic momentum. But I also noticed you had at least one or two stories (such as Destiny) that did not rely on magic. Even though it had fewer physical descriptions, I preferred that. 

Your characters seem to usually start out vain/conceited and then take on better attitudes as they gain. I didnt mind that although it became a bit repetitive. There were a few other traits that showed up repeatedly in most of the stories but I didnt mindas I said, consistency is not a bad thing. 

I hope it doesnt make me too much of a jerk for asking, but Id love to see you work on more stories (short, medium, or long, doesnt matter) that have less magic and the same if not more realism, and slightly more physical descriptions (of both the girls bodies and how they move, i.e. waddling/rippling/jiggling).that would really make me smile. 

Whew! Please excuse the length of the post  but you inspired me!! Again, great work, I know it takes time and I appreciate your commitment to it.

Thanks much,
mark


----------



## Matt L. (Mar 10, 2006)

I really appreciate your feed back and the kind words. Your letter is among the most thoughtful and motivational that I have ever recieved. I have been meaning to write more realistic weight gain stories, but magic is always easy and fun. The current story that I'm writing is based on the film, "Mean Girls" and the weight gain is more natural and realistic. I'm on the same page with you regarding the weight gain happening over a long period of time. In my Alternate Reality series this wouldn't work, but in the case of The new fat girl it worked well. I took note of what you enjoy and will do my very best in accomplishing your idea's about body movement and descriptions. Thank you again, Matt L.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jun 9, 2006)

Matt's stories are always great!


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello Megan, I apologize for not acknowledging your post sooner. I'm sincerely flattered by your comment concerning my work and it motivates me to work harder and continue with my writing goals. Thank you very, very much. Matt


----------

